# CPL Class



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Finally taking a CPL class this weekend and wondering what I should expect. Are they all different, or are they pretty much the same?
What type of shooting? Distances? Moving etc?
I will be using a 9mm
Thanks


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

I believe most classes follow the NRA course "Personal protection in the home" . Even with most following that structure, there plenty of room for individual instructors to effect the quality of the class. There is a set minimum amount of shooting but many classes go beyond that by various amounts. I think the minimum is 96 rounds, but our class shot about 150 rounds. The distances were 7, 15 and 21 feet. While very basic and further training always being a good idea, I thought it was an adequate first step. It's didn't seem many would fail it.


----------



## Andy K (Oct 24, 2005)

Wow my class shot 50 rnds from 12 ft and that was that.


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

It's been my experience, based on the two classes I've taken*, and what I've read on this forum that CPL classes can be *PROFOUNDLY* different.

I think it's important to remember that the purpose of these classes is to make the participants legally eligible for a CPL and not much more than that. If in fact you are getting a CPL because you *truly* believe that someday your handgun may be called upon to save your life then I strongly suggest you seek intensive defensive handgun training post your CPL class.

Hoppe's no.10

I took my first class prior to the Michigan legislature passing "shall issue" legislation, which about to be brought to a positive vote. Just after my taking the class - COLUMBINE. A couple of years later after "shall issue" legislation was finally passed I was told I would have to take another class by Ottawa County as to much time had elapsed since my first class. Both classes differed remarkably but both were two day classes with a lot of instruction and a lot of shooting.

The second class was pretty much the "NRA Home Defense" class where we shot provided . 22 semi-autos.

The first was taught out of Schoolcraft Community College by a retired Wayne County Sheriff's Office Detective and a Romulus police officer. The first day was classroom instruction and we were all run through a FATS - Firearm Action Training Simulator. The second day we had to provide our own handguns/ammo and a strong side holster. We shot on a "dump" near Metro Airport. We shot at static targets, police targets and while standing at a fake jerry-rigged ATM machine. We were also strongly encouraged to bring jackets - in spite of a mid-summer heatwave - so we could practice drawing from concealment. We also had to shoot under stress. At the "fake" ATM machine we had to pretend we were drawing out money and upon command draw and shoot at a "bad guy" police target while the instructors were throwing sticks and stones into the surrounding scrubby bushes and yelling gobblety-**** at the shooter. As I recall the minimum round count was 150 - 200.

A great CCW/CPL class and introduction to defensive handgun shooting.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Mine was a min of 72 rounds, and all were pretty close 10 or 12 foot. most of the class will cover the laws about good bad shoots. The actual shooting part is more based on gun handling vs accuracy. You won't have any issues.

Skinner


----------

